# Campi Record 11 Shifter completely jammed?



## eniveld (Dec 6, 2012)

Has anyone ever experienced a new Campi record 11 shifter intermittely jamming/sticking to the point where you can not up shift at all, until you down shift to release whatever the problem was? The dealer who ordered/built/installed this equipment group talked with Campi by phone and apparently concluded this was a manufacturing defect, so they sent the brand new shifter back to Campi. Over the last two weeks, Campi tested my shifter, and it appears there was no defect and that the exit angle of the shifter cable was the issue. So after talking with Campi, now my now local bike shop is going to re-install the CR-11 group, cut away some of the rubber around the shifters to make enough room, and then re-install.

Has anyone else gone through this? Seems like a big old warning should ship with the group talking about this issue? Or am I missing something?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

With Campy shifters if the hood is not well installed it can interfere with the movement of the thumb button. If the button does not return properly, then things can get jammed up.

One would think that the dealer would have checked for this though. How experienced are they?

Campys shifters are now shipping with the derailleur cables installed, and in the front bar position. There is nothing unusual about the routing requirements. 

You should report again after the re-install.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

eniveld said:


> Has anyone ever experienced a new Campi record 11 shifter intermittely jamming/sticking to the point where you can not up shift at all, until you down shift to release whatever the problem was? The dealer who ordered/built/installed this equipment group talked with Campi by phone and apparently concluded this was a manufacturing defect, so they sent the brand new shifter back to Campi. Over the last two weeks, Campi tested my shifter, and it appears there was no defect and that the exit angle of the shifter cable was the issue. So after talking with Campi, now my now local bike shop is going to re-install the CR-11 group, cut away some of the rubber around the shifters to make enough room, and then re-install.
> 
> Has anyone else gone through this? Seems like a big old warning should ship with the group talking about this issue? Or am I missing something?


Could you have had the same problem BikerJulio and I did?
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/2011-record-11-left-shifter-defective-285213.html

FYI, I ended up just getting a new left-side internal kit. But what BikerJulio suggested as a problem was indeed a problem. In my case the design had changed a bit, so I just bought a new left-side internal kit.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OP did this problem occur immediately on a new install, or did it happen later?

As OJ says I did once encounter an assembly problem, it didn't cause jamming, but it was apparent from day 1.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

deleted


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

Sounds like a simple case of the thumb button rubbing on the brake hood slot and not returning to the fully-up position. The finger lever won't function if the thumb button isn't up. Any experienced shop should know that.

Most of the time, all you have to do is pull down firmly on the lower edge of the brake hood, to open up the slot, so the thumb button travels freely.

An experienced shop could have take taken the whole thing apart, inspected it and put it back together in 20 minutes. The internals are simple. No need to return the whole thing to Campy.

INSIDE 2009 Ergopwer - Road Bike, Cycling Forums


----------



## eniveld (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got bike back yesterday, and you are 100% right that is what the problem was. The fix was to trim some of the brake hood with a knife. Will post a photo soon.

How would a mechanic know about this problem, other than trial and error or learning from someone else who knows better? It's not documented in the Campi manual. I imagine this is more an issue with Campi, as this fairly large and well known bike shop had never heard of this issue before. But I don't know.

In addition to being a general overall good bike mechanic, seems like you also need to find a mechanic with experience specifically with this component group. I guess I was that guy's experience.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

eniveld said:


> Just got bike back yesterday, and you are 100% right that is what the problem was. The fix was to trim some of the brake hood with a knife. Will post a photo soon.
> 
> *How would a mechanic know about this problem*, other than trial and error or learning from someone else who knows better? It's not documented in the Campi manual. I imagine this is more an issue with Campi, as this fairly large and well known bike shop had never heard of this issue before. But I don't know.
> 
> In addition to being a general overall good bike mechanic, seems like you also need to find a mechanic with experience specifically with this component group. I guess I was that guy's experience.


Glad you got it fixed.

Sounds like your shop had never worked on a Campy install before.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

eniveld said:


> Just got bike back yesterday, and you are 100% right that is what the problem was. The fix was to trim some of the brake hood with a knife. Will post a photo soon.
> 
> How would a mechanic know about this problem, other than trial and error or learning from someone else who knows better? It's not documented in the Campi manual. I imagine this is more an issue with Campi, as this fairly large and well known bike shop had never heard of this issue before. But I don't know.
> 
> In addition to being a general overall good bike mechanic, seems like you also need to find a mechanic with experience specifically with this component group. I guess I was that guy's experience.


Trim with a knife? Ugh .... was there a good reason for this? There are knobs that should go to slots. You are right that having experience is key, but is it too much to expect that knobby rubber parts should be put back into the slots, just like things were when they were first taken out of the box? 

The knobs/slots are the reason that even old Campa rubber hoods stay on and don't slip off, unlike Shimano ones. 

Glad you and your shop were able to fixed the problem, though.


----------



## eniveld (Dec 6, 2012)

Finally fixed my jammed brand new factory-triple-checked Campi Record 11 Speed shifter. Well, I didn't fix it. I found a good mechanic who finally fixed it. Previous mechanic had 3 times at bat, 3 weeks, numerous calls with Campi, and did not do this simple fix. Finally, my right shift lever no longer jams and I am a happy campi. Bad pun I know. I want to shout a shout of joy out to to the bike shop that finally fixed this but i don't know if that's good form here.

The key to the fix was trimming away a little bit of the rubber hood around the slot. I've attached two photos to this posting. One you can clearly see the bit of the rubber notch cut away, the other you can see how this comes from Campi. Hope this helps someone else. (Haven't posted photos before so hope this works.)

View attachment 272345


View attachment 272346


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

eniveld said:


> Finally fixed my jammed brand new factory-triple-checked Campi Record 11 Speed shifter. Well, I didn't fix it. I found a good mechanic who finally fixed it. Previous mechanic had 3 times at bat, 3 weeks, numerous calls with Campi, and did not do this simple fix. Finally, my right shift lever no longer jams and I am a happy campi. Bad pun I know. I want to shout a shout of joy out to to the bike shop that finally fixed this but i don't know if that's good form here.
> 
> The key to the fix was trimming away a little bit of the rubber hood around the slot. I've attached two photos to this posting. One you can clearly see the bit of the rubber notch cut away, the other you can see how this comes from Campi. Hope this helps someone else. (Haven't posted photos before so hope this works.)
> 
> ...


In your "before" picture the hood appears to be not in proper position. It's not pulled back far enough and possibly the tape job is interfering with the proper positioning. See how it almost obscures the ratchet. Also looks like the little rubber nub on the hood (circled) that engages with a hole on the housing is not engaged. Now look at my chorus shifter and see the difference in the hood location. I've been running Campy 10 and 11 speed for a long time now with never a problem that needed the hood cutting.

View attachment 272348

View attachment 272349


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Biker_julio is right, it's an installation error. All that needed to be done was to pay attention to how the hoods were when the shifters came out of box. The mechanic just needed to reproduce that, very simple.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I had this same issue with my 10 spd components (Campy). I'm thinking that if you use Campy a lot you will run across this. I don't really see it as a defect, just something I didn't pay enough attention to during installation. Most Campy mechanics would have run across this issue at one time or another I would think.


eniveld said:


> Just got bike back yesterday, and you are 100% right that is what the problem was. The fix was to trim some of the brake hood with a knife. Will post a photo soon.
> 
> How would a mechanic know about this problem, other than trial and error or learning from someone else who knows better? It's not documented in the Campi manual. I imagine this is more an issue with Campi, as this fairly large and well known bike shop had never heard of this issue before. But I don't know.
> 
> In addition to being a general overall good bike mechanic, seems like you also need to find a mechanic with experience specifically with this component group. I guess I was that guy's experience.


----------



## feuch24 (Aug 29, 2021)

C-40 said:


> *thoughts...*
> 
> Sounds like a simple case of the thumb button rubbing on the brake hood slot and not returning to the fully-up position. The finger lever won't function if the thumb button isn't up. Any experienced shop should know that.
> 
> ...


Registered just to say thanks for this. Drove me crazy on my ride today. Wish I'd known the fix was so simple.


----------

